# Blood preasure!!!



## Donna42 (Feb 5, 2003)

Hi I wonder if you or any other girls out there can help me I had a antenatal appoint today and doctor did my blood preasure, i did not ask what it was as she did not seemed concerned by it, when I got home i was reading through my notes and it was 100/60, does that not seem a little low what is the average in pregnancy I am 12weeks and 3 days
Thanks 
Donna


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Donna

Your blood pressure is fine!

I dont know how old you are (age affects your blood pressure), but generally the younger you are the lower your blood pressure. Normal ranges are between 120/80 to 95/60.

They need to monitor your blood pressure during pregnancy to ensure that it is not too high.

Enjoy your pregnancy and what is a healthly blood pressure!

Any concerns speak to your midwife or gp. 

Take care

Jeanettexxx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Donna,

As Jeanette has said your blood pressure is absolutely fine, wish i had such a lovely one like yours  mine is 135/90 and i am on the verge of going onto tablets, i think hospitals just give me the willies 

Mel

x x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Donna42 said:


> Hi I wonder if you or any other girls out there can help me I had a antenatal appoint today and doctor did my blood preasure, i did not ask what it was as she did not seemed concerned by it, when I got home i was reading through my notes and it was 100/60, does that not seem a little low what is the average in pregnancy I am 12weeks and 3 days
> Thanks
> Donna


Normal BP is 120/80 so you are perfectly OK.

Good luck!

Peter


----------

